# Delilah & Maya - Pug & Basenji



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just some pictures taken of my precious girls about 2 mins ago, pooped after their long walk this morning


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Tooooo cute!! I love the one were they are both cuddled up in their bed. 

Where did you get the bed from? is that a bed underneath aswel?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely pics of your two 



*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Where did you get the bed from? is that a bed underneath aswel?


LOL, I was thinking that. That's a neat idea, haven't seen one like that.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The bed was a christmas present for my girls. Its a bunk bed! I got it from LKA from a company that imports from China so its not one that would be easy to get hold of, i think they advertise on ebay, but the one i bought was the only one they had in that size, the others are much smaller for tiny dogs or cats. Its great though as Maya likes to be up high and Lilah likes to be somewhere enclosed so they have a bunk each  They love it!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The bed was a christmas present for my girls. Its a bunk bed! I got it from LKA from a company that imports from China so its not one that would be easy to get hold of, i think they advertise on ebay, but the one i bought was the only one they had in that size, the others are much smaller for tiny dogs or cats. Its great though as Maya likes to be up high and Lilah likes to be somewhere enclosed so they have a bunk each  They love it!


I'm sooo jealous! Just been looking and can't find one as nice as yours  I willll find one!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The company was called beds4pets i think if that helps  I just love the bed, fantastic quality and really attractive piece of furniture


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

They are adorable! You are very lucky! And how cute is that pug???!!! x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The bed was a christmas present for my girls. Its a bunk bed! I got it from LKA from a company that imports from China so its not one that would be easy to get hold of, i think they advertise on ebay, but the one i bought was the only one they had in that size, the others are much smaller for tiny dogs or cats. Its great though as Maya likes to be up high and Lilah likes to be somewhere enclosed so they have a bunk each  They love it!


I think I've seen smaller ones but assumed they were for cats cos the bottom bunk was really enclosed with a small arch at front.

Their fluffy cushions look nice too, did they come with it or did you get them separate?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous especially the basenji


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous! I have to say, I'm especially fond of Basenji's 

That bed is so cute! My cats have a bunk bed similar, it came from Lidl


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I think I've seen smaller ones but assumed they were for cats cos the bottom bunk was really enclosed with a small arch at front.
> 
> Their fluffy cushions look nice too, did they come with it or did you get them separate?


Yes, that sounds like the ones they had for cats. This one has a really big front. The cushions came with it, all for £50 which i didnt think was bad at all 

Here's a better angle to show the bed a bit better:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I want one, they are imense! The cats could squeeze on too.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

It really is soooooooo good!! £50 is really reasonable!!! especially with cushions aswel! 

If you find one please let me know everyone!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Here is a smaller version from the company i bought mine from, they dont seem to have the size i have listed but this might be good for some:

(2272) Wicker cat, dog, pet bed, pet basket, pet house on eBay (end time 08-Feb-10 23:27:25 GMT)

It might be worth contacting them to see if they have anymore of mine if people really like it, they were really helpful and friendly at the show i bought mine from  We also bought a huge wicker corner basket for the old labrador and she loves that too, they're really great quality beds!

The cushions are great too, really thick and lovely covers! All washable and changeable as well which makes life easier  Im very happy with it, and the dogs are too obviously lol


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Here is a smaller version from the company i bought mine from, they dont seem to have the size i have listed but this might be good for some:
> 
> (2272) Wicker cat, dog, pet bed, pet basket, pet house on eBay (end time 08-Feb-10 23:27:25 GMT)
> 
> ...


Thankyou  I've just emailed them


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Thankyou  I've just emailed them


Great! Maybe post their response on here for anyone else that is interested? I know they said to me they had only imported a couple of these beds so there may not be many left, but hopefully it will encourage them to bring some more over


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Yes, that sounds like the ones they had for cats. This one has a really big front. The cushions came with it, all for £50 which i didnt think was bad at all
> 
> Here's a better angle to show the bed a bit better:


Thank you, WOW £50 is really good value. Your two look very comfy in it


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Haven't got a reply yet, I'm hoping tommorrow  When I get a reply I'll deffo post on here


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness what super dogs, the colouring of Maya is beautiful and love the winking photo of her 

Delilah looks a real charachter :001_tt1:

Also think the beds are super :smile5:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I hadnt even noticed Maya was winking in that one pic  I've always thought her colouring looks like she's been painted, she's such a beautiful girl...



*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Haven't got a reply yet, I'm hoping tommorrow  When I get a reply I'll deffo post on here


Great! Fingers crossed there are some as theyre great beds


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Got an e-mail back! here it is...............

Dear hanita777,

Hi, the size of the bigger one is W24", H21", D11.5". Cushion colour is the same. Price is £50 + delivery (£5.99)= £55.99. Please notice the price will be increased soon due to our international shipping cost. 

Thank you. 

Best regards,


- bed4pet 

Me thinks I'll be ordering one next friday when I get paid Yay


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

She sent me a pic but doesn't look the same as yours...hmmm, do those measurements sound right?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

the measurements for mine are:

55cm height
45cm depth
65cm width

Feel free to send them one of my pics to check its the right one. Its the same price though so it should be 

jess



*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got an e-mail back! here it is...............
> 
> ...


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> the measurements for mine are:
> 
> 55cm height
> 45cm depth
> ...


Sounds the same, thankyou for letting meuse one of your pics, to send her! can't wait to get mine now  not sure what my lot willmake of it though lol!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They will either love it or hate it lol


----------

